# Caliber: Help me choose



## Bug911

I am thinking about some deer rifles. Looked at a Winchester 270, some 308, 30-30, 30-06,... What caliber rifle will handle WhiteTail and Mule deer the best.

Also, I am looking for a brand to buy. Something good quality.

Will


----------



## MossyMO

For what your looking to hunt, my choice would be a .270, but everyone has their own preference. I own a Winchester and a Ruger in .270 and I am very happy with both rifles. If I was in the market for another, I would take a serious look at the Savage. Good quality, accurate gun for the money and their accu-trigger option is a big bonus.


----------



## H2OfowlND

Ruger Model 1 in a .25-06, very flat shooting and will be enough to take on mule deer and whitetail deer!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## GooseBuster3

Why not go with the 270 short mag. It will smoke the socks right of the 25.06 and smaller calibers. Why not start out with a rifel you can depnd on for thoselong shots. Heck I would go with a 300 shortmag, or the magnum.


----------



## johnsona

I guess I would probably go with a 7mm-08. Large enough for those big, tough bucks, and is VERY accurate, although they do drop faster than a .270.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Shoot whatever you're comfortable with. Bigger is not necessarily better. Some of the biggest deer I've ever seen taken, where with a 25-06 at ranges a little over 300 yards.

I shoot a 280 REM, and if the bullet hits the right spot, there are no worries.


----------



## Whelen35

First, how do you hunt? are you a mostly shots under 250yds? Do you like to still hunt where lots of power to get through the animal would be in order? How about long range. If you are looking for what is the best choice, we need to narrow these questions down. If you would think that both long and shorter range shooting would be what you needed, then for deer sized game I would choose the rem 7 mag. If long range shooting was to be the norm, then a Whetherby vangard in 257 WBY would be in the cards (cheap and fast) or if 200yds or less was to be the norm with close woods shooting where you needed to go from stem to stern, then a 358, 35 Whelen or the rem 350mag would be great. To me, how you hunt would determine what you used. To me there is no one gun do it all choice, look at how you hunt and make the best choice for the way you hunt. For example, a 243 is not a good stalking gun to me because you may have to take the texas heart shot to ge the buck of a life time, the same goes for having a 30-30 and at 350yds is the big boy yu have dreamed about. I tell my wife the I need several guns for the type of hunting I do, or would like to do.


----------



## goose killer

I would buy the .270 winchester short magnum. They are fast and accurate.


----------



## sdeprie

There's a lot of good advice up there. Just like 35whelen said, look at how you will hunt to make the best choice. If you are looking at BIG deer or not ideal shooting situations, leave the smaller calibers go. A 243 is adequate, but has limitations. Same with the 30-30. If that's all you have, go ahead, but use discipline. If you're out looking, any of the larger calibers built on the 308 or 30-06 are more than adequte. If you reload you may have more flexibility. I would hate to by on my hunt of a lifetime and not be able to run out and get more shells if I needed them. Emotionally, my favorite is the 280 rem. Bullet choice second only to 30 cal. Not quite as hot as the 7mm mag, but more efficient and more than enough for most shooters. Some people are comfortable taking shots in excess of 500 yds (no judgement here, folks). I'm not, so it reaches as far as I ever need it to shoot. If you plan to shoot further, you will need something hotter. If you are definitely going to shoot closer, bigger bullets are more steady and retain energy better. Gun? I have never seen a bad Ruger. There is something undefinable in a model 77 that is soooo sweet to me. Savages are getting great reviews, and if you decide to change caliber, it is a relatively simple barrel switch. Hope that helps, probably not.


----------



## 223shooter

i would like to hear how you hunt yet it will be hard to go wrong with the time old cailbers like a 270,280,30-06, etc. yet if you are looking for something not that big i would think the 260, 25-06 would also be very good. yet i am looking to buy a 257 wby vannguard and man i think that is going to be a sweet deer round.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

my old high school teacher hunts with a guy that was the nd shooting champion. he uses a 300mag and sights it in at 1000 yards. Thats unbelievable.


----------



## headhunter

get a 30-06 . very good at killing most big game in the usa. Don't get something like a 243 though for an "all around gun" It is too light.


----------



## headhunter

Just for fun....Author unknown, but he says it!!

The 7mm Remington and Weatherby Magnums are cartridges whose time came some years ago and they have remained popular ever since. The 7mm Rem. Mag. and 7mm Wby. Mag. are attempts to wring the maximum performance attainable from a 7mm cartridge adaptable to standard length bolt action rifles. These are belted magnum cases that will work through the same rifles that accommodate .30-06 length cartridges. The big 7's provide a flat shooting, lower recoil alternative to .300 Magnum cartridges.

In performance the 7mm Magnums tread close on the heels of the .300 Magnums. Little or nothing hits harder at long range than a 7mm Magnum, and it is distinctly more pleasant to shoot than a .300 Magnum. This has endeared the Big 7's to generations of shooters, and made the Remington version the best selling of all magnum cartridges. It is adequate for all North American big game, and one of the world's finest all-around cartridges
This is the caliber I would buy if I were you!


----------



## Plainsman

Hey Headhunter, now how did I guess you were going to say that. Good advise though. I even agree with you on the gene pool.


----------



## headhunter

Hey Plainsman, "Speak softly and carry a big shtick" (or firearm right?)

PS, I got my MT Deer Tag this year :wink:

My 7m is 6 for 7 as far as the killing record goes deer hunting. The only miss with that gun so far (ok some took a couple rounds) is the big 24" 160 class 5x5 I missed in MT in 2002. How typical is that??!! Couldn't I have missed any other buck instead? Like my Uncle says, "Well, thats Hunt'n" So true. This year I will not panic . Later onnnn


----------



## Nodak Duke

300 short mag is a sweet round. I too like the 7mm. Personally, I have shot a 30-06 for 14 years and have never had any complaints as far as knocking anything down.


----------



## Brad Anderson

7mm is my favorite caliber, even though I don't own one. That will change someday.


----------



## Plainsman

Headhunter

I went for elk last year, and plan on going next year. I will have to give it up this year. I think my son that lives in Montana will be busy with a new daughter. Maybe next year I can chase elk during the day and play with the granddaughter in the evening. So headhunter what caliber is appropriate for a one year old girl? No, No, not 7mm mag. Maybe I should let her get to five and get her a 300 mag. 
Then again I suppose I shouldn't do that because she will get spoiled if she gets the best right away.
oke:


----------



## headhunter

Plainsman, Now wait a minute, Mabeye.........You could go ahead and bring her your 300.

Cut 4 or 5" off the stock
Put on a set of "four"Pachmeyer pads/with bubble wrap on the butt cap

Port the barrel starting just in front of bolt, all the way to the end.

Hang a 2 pound weight from the end of the barrel

Make sure she only fires it when sitting on a swivel back roller chair (similiar to my computer chair) and make sure the chair has wheels that roll freely!

Make sure she wears hearing protection and shoulder pads too!

PS I should have bought the big game combo but dang thats spendy. I'm going to start putting in for the combo from now on I think.


----------



## Plainsman

Headhunter

How did you describe my 300 so well, have you been peeking in my gun safe? The only thing you didn't notice was the wheels on my bipod.

I went with the combo last year, but I couldn't stop chasing elk long enough to even think about deer. I may have to buy only a deer tag one year and go for a nice muley. Oh well, I drew extra doe tags and shot all I could in North Dakota last year. A predator needs lots of venison you know. It keep their eyes from migrating to the side of their head, and getting stupid.


----------



## CheapHunter

Anything!! Keep it simple... There are a lot of good selections here and for that particular style of hunting all of these calibers would do the job just fine. If I might make a few suggestions..

First of all don't buy a rifle chambered in .30-30, I don't even know if you can find a bolt action with this caliber anymore :huh: , I know the old model 70's came in .30-30, anyways it has piss-***-poor ballistics compared to more modern cartridges.

If you are looking for a flat shooter look for something in the mid .20 calibers. 7mm mag is probably the most powerful selection, but really? for deer its not necessary unless you are looking to make 400+ yard shots and still be able to retain enough energy to kill. I think the .270 or .25-06 are your best choice. Nothing wrong with the .243 if you find a deal on a gun, they are usually pretty cheap, but dont quote me on this caliber because a lot of people here seem to think it is a P.O.S.?!?!

The famous .30-06 is a very good choice if you intend to hunt bigger game in the long run. .300 mag is probably overkill for deer, but hell?! Id use it! Anyway just pick something... any of these mentioned calibers work. And if you like to do a lot of practice shooting pick a caliber with relatively cheap *** ammo. The .30-06 or .270 is probably your best choice. Some of those short mags listed can be pretty spendy.

Good luck!


----------



## sdeprie

The 30-30 was made in several bolt guns, including but not limited to the Savage 340 and Rem 788. I agree, for the hunting you are talking about it doesn't have the range. And yet, Deer and Elk will be taken every year by hunters using a 30-30. It is also available in several single shots, including the Thompson Center Contender/Encore, etc and H&R handirifle. With pointed bullets and handloading you can boost ballistics A LITTLE, but I agree, it still remains a caliber best left to under 200 yds. If you will have a shot past that, leave the 30-30 of any type at home, or get closer. Where do I get one of those specially equipped 300's? My grand-daughter is 8 this year and that sounds like the ticket.


----------



## headhunter

Sdeprie, Well.......hmm.....I can make you one, It will run you about $5000, not including the computer chair....lol...

Cheaphunter, I don't think a 7mag is overkill at all in ND or MT or WY when you basically expect 200 yard shots every day, and 'assume' a 300plus yard shot will present itself when you are least expecting it.

Overpreperation is a good thing! (and I don't mean preperation H )Those people that only hunt with a gun thats "good enough" are the same people that buy a cheap house but then ***** when the wind blows through the windows in January. They deserve it. Bet next time they 'll make a wiser investment. A caliber is an investment in your hunting future.

As long as these folks who cling to 243's etc keep their shots inside 200 and there is no wind and the deer is at a dead hault, More power to em. But how often are things that "perfect" out on the open plains of ND???? Guess I've never encountered that scenario myself. Bottom of the barrel for me in ND deer hunting is a 25-06. And your definately not "overpowered" with one of those.


----------



## mallardhunter

I have a 30-06 and it works just fine for me. i go whitetail deer hunting and mule deer hunting and it works great for both. it is a ruger and i love the gun.


----------



## sdeprie

Headhunter, I have no problem with the 7 mags being more than capabable past 300 yds. Question, will the hunter be ready for that shot? Remember, just because the gun is capable of it doesn't mean I should make that shot, until I'm ready. No criticism here, just food for thought. If this is a first gun, will he be a little recoil or muzzle blast sensitive? The 280 comes within 200 fps at just about all bullet weights of the 7mm Rem mag with less powder and less muzzle blast. The difference in trajectory at 400 yds is a few inches. Like I said, just food for thought.


----------



## buckseye

A good first gun is the 30-06 you can buy ammo for a good price and find ammo about everywhere. When you get real good with that then start on some specialty calibers for a little extra fun.


----------



## Bob Kellam

I am to old and to fat to be trackin deer, I have used a wby 7 mag or 300 win mag for quite some time. I kill what I hit! the one thing that I am glad I invested in last year is shooting sticks, they work great for those long ND prairie shots and for coyotes. am I over powered Yes! does it matter No! everyone has their favorite. if you are good at shooting what you got use it and enjoy!!

I would say a wby 7 mag is probably the best shooting gun i own at first i was afraid to get any marks on it they are spendy. it is a vet now, ammo is spendy also

I have been through all of the 243, 270, 30-06 25-06 cals enjoyed them all. wish i would have started with the two i use the most now 
if it is your first gun and you opt for a big bore DO NOT go synthetic it will beat you up and you will not like it, and if you use a scope after the first shot you will be easy to pick out of a crowd, some of you know what I'm sayin! "thats gonna leave a mark"

Have a good one


----------



## h20fowler

Get a .308 its a great caliber, shells arnt too expensive and it will knock down whitetails to moose, ive shot numerouse whitetails includeing the monster 150 class buck that i shot this year, and i shot a 4x4 bull elk with it in colorado, i dad took a moose with his .308 when he was like 25, said it dropped like a ton on bricks .


----------



## Drew W

i would go .270 for the longer shots or 30-06 for the ones more close to home.


----------



## jacksonbrown

I would get a .300. It's got great knockdown power.


----------



## purepower

.270 would but if u get the chance grab a .270wsm


----------



## cwilliams

go with the 308. they have awesome nock down power.


----------



## Van Wey

I would go with the 7mm!!! It is fast, accurate and doesnt have any trouble stopping a deer in its tracks!! Or bigger game for that matter!!


----------



## buck_hunter

I would probably recommend either a .30-06 or .270 for both whitetail & mulies. They both are going to have a broad range of ammo and it seems like every little hunting store around has ammo for them. The right shells for an 06 aren't much slower than that of a 7MM Mag (in the hornady brand). Hornady makes a very good round for both the .30-06 & .270, not to mention other calibers. The 7MM and the 300win mag are fairly loud and scare people if you're not use to them. A pretty popular model of gun is the Remington BDL or winchester model 70, probably the most common guns around. There are also the Tikka T3's, or if you want to spend alot, go with even the sako. Tikka's, Remingtons, Winchesters all sell in that $490-$600 range. Sako's are $1000 or above. Hope that helps you a little, good luck in your decision.


----------



## DeVore

I Started out with a 243 with whitetail hunting, then went to a 7mm ultra mag. If i had it to do all over again i would stay with the 243. The ultra mag is to much gun. If I understand the expectations you have I would recommend the 270 with a 130 grain pill. My brother uses this set up in a 270 akly inproved and works and shoots superb. My uncle shoots elk with the 270 150 grainers and kills effectively. 30-06 is not a favorite of mine. the bullet that matches up with that cal. the best is the 165 grain and the 06 can only get 2800-2900 fps with this set up. My recomendation is the 270. Good luck!!

DeVore


----------



## kase

if i were you...i wouldn't listen to DeVore. he doesn't know his head from his a$$ when it comes to hunting.

kase

when are you coming home denver :beer:


----------



## sdeprie

Kase, what deVore said makes sense to me. Was there any part of that you took exception to? I see evidence of too many people who are overgunned and think it will make up for any inadequacies. Get enough gun, and learn to be an expert with it. The hunter is FAR more important than the caliber.


----------



## kase

i was just kidding...DeVore lives with me and is one of my hunting buddies. i was just giving him a little crap...i think he's giving you good info. i own a 7mm rem mag and i like it. i also have a 243 model 700, and a ruger m77 30-06. out of all of those my 243 is the most accurate, but i can get good groups with my 7mm also. plus, i like the knock-down power of the 7mm. i think i may sell my 30-06 simply because i like the speed of the 7mm and it is far more accurate. good luck and good shooting.

kase


----------



## sdeprie

In that case, give him some more crap. :lol:


----------



## Azian

THis year I bought a Savage model 110 300 WSM. I'm very impressed with it's accuracy and recoil. I only weigh about 150lbs so I was a little afraid it would beat me up, but I put an SVL recoil pad on it and would have to say it only pushes a little more then a 30-06. With 150 grain winchester supreme ballistic silvertips I can shoot out to 500 yards with ease and it should work well for deer. If you ever consider elk hunting just sight in with 180 bullets. I'm sure it would be even more accurate with handloads, but haven't had a chance to come up with some loads.


----------

